# New Boca station



## battalion51 (Aug 27, 2003)

The Tri-Rail station in Boca Raton won't be closing after all, just moving across the street. The new facility will be a lorge intermodal complex, here's a quote from Tri-Rail on the new station:



> SFRTA/TRI-RAIL ACQUIRES SITE FORNEW STATION IN BOCA RATON
> 
> South Florida Regional Transportation Authority/Tri-Rail has completed the purchase of a 6.68 acre site in Boca Raton for the development of an Intermodal Transit Facility. The property is part of the T-Rex Development and is located immediately south of Yamato Road on the west side of the South Florida Rail Corridor. The property was purchased from Boca Village at a cost of $2.7 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 29, 2003)

I remember using the station on Yamato road for Tri-Rail a couple of years ago. I've also stayed at the Embassy Suites that has a view of the station. It will be interesting to see the new station, do they have any design photos?


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 30, 2003)

I haven't seen any yet, one thing I hope will be discussed though is making this an Amtrak station. The Yamato Rd. location is one right in the middle of Deerfield Beach and Delray Beach stations. Deerfield Beach does good business, but Delray barely constitutes the need for a station. If one staffed station put in to replace two stations you can have improved transit times for Amtrak, as well as better customer service for both stations customers at one location.


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 30, 2003)

It would be an effective move, however I personally use (or at least will start to use) the Delray Beach station, as it's the closest to my grandfather's condo. It would be nice if they could build something at Delray, as it's basically a just a platform. But since Boca isn't that far, it would be a pratical move. Isn't there an older station (building) somewhere off congress ave in Delray?


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 31, 2003)

You are correct, the old SAL station is just off Atlantic Ave. (MP SX987.6), but to access it you had to go down to Congress Ave. near Lake Ida Rd. The station was sold and abandoned by Amtrak and Tri-Rail in 1996 when the current station (MP SX 988.2) was opened off Congress Ave. near the Congress Office Parks. The old station was plagued by the fact that when a train was in the station you could not get in for late arrivals, also access to it was not very good to begin with. As for future plans for the current Delray Beach station, it will be expanded (and is being expanded right now, pictures are available on my site) for Double Tracking, a new platform (Northbound trains) will be placed across the tracks from the existing platform and track. Passengers will access the new platform via overhed bridge, with stairs and elvators on eother side to get up to the bridge. Both platforms will be long enough to accomodate 5 cars. The biggest upgrade in the whole process will be a new overhange that will span the length of the platform. Amtrak currently has no plans to staff this station.


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 1, 2003)

How Could they? There aren't plans for a station building. The good thing is that we really don't need to check our bags when we go to Delray Beach. I have seen the old fenced off station, any idea when it was built?


----------



## battalion51 (Sep 1, 2003)

I'd guess the old station was built sometime in the mid 20's along with its sisters in West Palm, Deerfield, Hollywood, Opa Locka, and Hialeah.


----------

